# Newcastle - pubs, clubs, things to do and general chat



## Bungle73 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was reading an article in The Times the other day about Newcastle and it said there many interesting buildings there and it was worth a visit. What say you?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2011)

Why aye.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was putting the idea on the back burner until maybe 2013 because I've already got a few holidays in mind for next year, but I just saw the East Coast have a special offer on atm.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 13, 2011)

The other option is Edinburgh, but I was going to go there maybe in September when it's a bit warmer.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 13, 2011)

Newcastle is lovely and warm in December.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 13, 2011)

It's defininitely a fun night out!


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Newcastle is lovely and warm in December.


What I meant was the reason I originally picket September for Edinburgh was because it's warmer, and I've already booked up May for York, and will probably go to Chester in June.


Yelkcub said:


> It's defininitely a fun night out!



"Fun"?


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 13, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> "Fun"?


Cheap beer, friendly locals, that sort of thing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> that sort of thing



thing?


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 13, 2011)

"





Badgers said:


> thing?


"?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 13, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> Cheap beer, friendly locals, that sort of thing



Aye and Newcastle women are something to be seen in action


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> Cheap beer, friendly locals, that sort of thing


I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or not.

So should I go or not?


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2011)

Go! I love Newcastle. Lived there 2001 -2010 until we moved to York. Miss it loads. Get to Star and Shadow (alt cinema / art space), the Cumberland and the Cluny (pubs) as well as the obvious stuff. And take the metro out to the coast. Do the quayside market on a Sunday am. Oh, so much to do


----------



## elfman (Dec 14, 2011)

janeb said:


> Go! I love Newcastle.... <snip>... Miss it loads. Get to Star and Shadow (alt cinema / art space), the Cumberland and the Cluny (pubs) as well as the obvious stuff. And take the metro out to the coast. Do the quayside market on a Sunday am. Oh, so much to do



^^ this


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a bit of a hole imo, i only go there for the metrocentre, which i regard as its finest attraction.

But then I don't think much of Edinburgh either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't wear a jacket Bungle.  People will giggle at you and think you're one of them foreigners


----------



## krink (Dec 14, 2011)

no. it's shit.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 14, 2011)

you'll never know, unless you try for yourself !
Pubs, clubs, art, culture, history, sport, coastline ...(you might need a bablefish for some places/events)....all sorts for all tastes. (and I'm not a geordie)


----------



## killer b (Dec 14, 2011)

it's a great city. due to it's size & location, it has many of the features of a capital city - culturally there's few places to rival it, of a similar size. lovely architecture, some fantastic pubs. friends speak very highly of the cinemas there (at least two arthouse places i believe), the art galleries are fantastic, the people seem as pleasant as they are anywhere. they have an on-street bicycle hire scheme (dunno if that'd be much use at this time of year mind...)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 15, 2011)

killer b said:


> it's a great city. due to it's size & location, it has many of the features of a capital city - culturally there's few places to rival it, of a similar size. lovely architecture, some fantastic pubs. friends speak very highly of the cinemas there (at least two arthouse places i believe), the art galleries are fantastic, the people seem as pleasant as they are anywhere. they have an on-street bicycle hire scheme (dunno if that'd be much use at this time of year mind...)



Agreed with this - the OP mentioned buildings and there is some beautiful architecture in the City (and some interesting Nordic influence on the outskirts), there is the Angel of the North and I found the Quayside fairly jaw dropping. As others have said the pubs are excellent and the people are dead friendly. The Baltic is excellent and is the Walker Art Gallery.

Finally 30/40 miles up the road you have the Northumberland Coast which is stunning.

Go


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Newcastle is lovely and warm in December.



http://weather.yahoo.com/england/tyne-and-wear/newcastle-upon-tyne-30079/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2011)

Never been to Newcastle itself (not the one that's on Tyne, I lived in the Under Lyme version for a couple of years a while back)

Mum-Tat went a few years ago and seemed to like it.

Beamish museum is possibly worth doing.


----------



## krink (Dec 15, 2011)

I would particularly recommend the area known as Cowgate. Unfathomable dialects spoken there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2012)

krink said:


> I would particularly recommend the area known as Cowgate. Unfathomable dialects spoken there.


 
not unless you want your head kicking in by Charvas. Thank fuck they shut down the Ord Arms a few years ago, though a thousand tack heeds cried when it closed.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 10, 2012)

fake tan and steroid abuse.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 11, 2012)

Newcastle is a superb city.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks. I'm off next week.


----------



## krink (Jun 11, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> not unless you want your head kicking in by Charvas. Thank fuck they shut down the Ord Arms a few years ago, though a thousand tack heeds cried when it closed.


 
I used to go there regularly without any bother and I'm from Sunderland! Mind, I only used to go in daylight


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 11, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Thanks. I'm off next week.


If you're travelling by train then Centurion is worth a look.

Is there anything in particular you wanted to see?  You mentioned buildings, so you'll probably want to go to the area around the Monument (Grainer street, Grey street).


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep, I'm heading there by train.  I have First Class tickets booked!

That looks very nice.  I'll have to check it out.  So many pubs to choose from! 

Yes, I'm planning on seeing the Grey Street area.  I drew up a list of things I want to see a while ago.

-Bessie Surtees' House

 -Grey Street

 -The Castle

 -The Black Gate

 -Granger Town

 -Quayside

 -Great North Museum

Baltic

Discovery Museum

St. Nicholas Cathedral

-Segedunum

-Tynemouth Castle and Priory

-Watch House Museum

I also want to take a trip out to see Hadrian's Wall and Vindolanda.

Whether I'll have time for everything I'm not sure.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 12, 2012)

Beamish is good in Durham but I guess a sod to get to without a car.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 12, 2012)

If you're down in Tynemouth, think to stay at the Grand Hotel.  Rooms are only about £90 for a night (make sure you get a sea view room or, better still, if you can afford it, Room 222, which is the slightly tacky honeymoon suite )..


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

I booked my hotel yonks ago.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Yep, I'm heading there by train. I have First Class tickets booked!
> 
> That looks very nice. I'll have to check it out. So many pubs to choose from!
> 
> ...


Quite a lot to do, how long are you up for?

If you need to cut down I'd favour the Discovery over the Hancock (Great North Museum) and Vindolanda over Segedunum.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2012)

4 nights. 

Well I just went through the attractions in the area and made a list of those that appealed to me.  I may have to drop a few things, but never mind.  I'll bear what you said in mind.

Vindolanda is part of a big day trip I have planned to see that, Hadrian's Wall and Houseteads Fort.  I have the "Walking Hadrian's Wall Country" book, which has a 7.5 mile walk which covers that area.  I'm planning on taking my walking boots.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 17, 2012)

So if I took a trip over to Segedunum, and Tynmouth, are those areas (and the Metro) "safe" for an outsider like me to be in?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2012)

Tynemouth is fine.  The south side of the Metro "loop" (including Wallsend) has the potential to be a bit dubious, but should be ok during the day, just don't wear a coat or spill anyone's pint 

BTW if you are interested in industrial type stuff then what was the main Swan Hunter ship yard is just around the corner from Segedunum, although I'm not sure if there is much left to see now.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't know about those particular areas but North Easterners are generally friendly who don't cunt someone off just because they're from another part of England. Apart from the tossers, but which part of England is free of those?


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 17, 2012)

Have fun. I really like Newcastle. We went to a couple of museums, the military one in a park somewhere and a few other places but it was years ago now. No experience of the pubs as we had son with us


----------



## free spirit (Jun 17, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Have fun. I really like Newcastle. We went to a couple of museums, the military one in a park somewhere and a few other places but it was years ago now. No experience of the pubs as we had son with us


exhibition park, up past the university, and erm the other museum up there near the play house, also next to the town moor.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2012)

Freddie Shepherd- ex Chairman of Newcastle - has bought the Exhibition park museum now - it used to have Turbinina in it- the Parsons built first turbine ship.

Vindolanda is great , proper windswept and bleak. Segundum is in Wallsend and not too much to lookat sadly.

The centre has the best georgian architecture around, though much of the city centre is now occupied by the usual chain shops.

Heavy drninking on the Quayside & the Bigg market - lots of students though- they can be arseholes


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 17, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> Tynemouth is fine. The south side of the Metro "loop" (including Wallsend) has the potential to be a bit dubious, but should be ok during the day, just don't wear a coat or spill anyone's pint


I intend to go straight from the station to Segundum and straight back again.



> BTW if you are interested in industrial type stuff then what was the main Swan Hunter ship yard is just around the corner from Segedunum, although I'm not sure if there is much left to see now.


Yeah, I noticed that on the map.  Interesting.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 17, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> Freddie Shepherd- ex Chairman of Newcastle - has bought the Exhibition park museum now - it used to have Turbinina in it- the Parsons built first turbine ship.
> 
> Vindolanda is great , proper windswept and bleak. Segundum is in Wallsend and not too much to lookat sadly.
> 
> ...


Is that all week, or just at the weekends?  Someone, elsewhere, told me to avoid Bigg Market.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2012)

fridays and saturdays. they used to have place that allowed women to drink free IIRC - carnage - didnt last long.

the Bigg market isnt too bad really, a bit down at heels these days as the quayside took off - if you want to get leathered cheaply and dance to 80's music, its a winner


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ah, well that wont really affect me, as I come home Friday. 

I'm more of a relax with a pint of Real Ale and a meal kind of guy, rather than a get absolutely plastered kind of guy.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2012)

Go down to tynemouth - walk to the end of the pier, have fish n chips, a few pints of Exhibition, go the the old priory on the cliff top, avoid the turds in the sea at King Edwards bay.Dont confess to supporting Sunderland at any point though- men, women, girls and babes in arms will assail you on the street.Jesmond is another drinking area, maybe a mile out of the toon itself, but seems to be full of footballers on the lash these days. There are bars that are more alternative / traditionnal around the Station area - like the Forth Inn - http://www.theforthnewcastle.co.uk/ - not full of trendy club wankers but still a decent bar. You can walk around the centre in an hour or two,see the old city walls, its pretty compact as city centres go and propabaly the best way to get a feel for the place

I couldnt live back there but it is certianly unique, neither fully England nor Scotland in many ways and sufficiently isolated to retain characheristics that make it interesting. For Lundun dwellers, the space of the place can be interesting - land was cheap, so it has spread out alot with recent development , though I assume you will be mostly in the city centre.

The train to carlisle is a nice ride if you are going out the Wall - it meanders along the Tyne to Carlisle and is slow and picturesque.Temps will likely be 8 decgrees or so colder, so make sure you are well insulated if you are out of the wall.

good luck

ETA, there is ( was ) a bagpipe museum in the castle near the station!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Ah, well that wont really affect me, as I come home Friday.
> 
> I'm more of a relax with a pint of Real Ale and a meal kind of guy, rather than a get absolutely plastered kind of guy.


 
These might be of interest:

http://www.theheadofsteam.co.uk/newcastle-outlets-tilleys-bar-location-and-about-u/
http://www.theheadofsteam.co.uk/gateshead/
http://www.thecumberlandarms.co.uk/
http://www.sjf.co.uk/foodpubs/about.php?id=20
http://www.sjf.co.uk/pubsandbars/about.php?id=21
http://www.sjf.co.uk/pubsandbars/about.php?id=5


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2012)

^^^^ these

or for the more jaundiced reader, the sadly defunkt Burgulars dog site

http://www.theburglarsdog.co.uk/


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 17, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> Go down to tynemouth - walk to the end of the pier, have fish n chips, a few pints of Exhibition, go the the old priory on the cliff top, avoid the turds in the sea at King Edwards bay.Dont confess to supporting Sunderland at any point though- men, women, girls and babes in arms will assail you on the street.Jesmond is another drinking area, maybe a mile out of the toon itself, but seems to be full of footballers on the lash these days. There are bars that are more alternative / traditionnal around the Station area - like the Forth Inn - http://www.theforthnewcastle.co.uk/ - not full of trendy club wankers but still a decent bar. You can walk around the centre in an hour or two,see the old city walls, its pretty compact as city centres go and propabaly the best way to get a feel for the place
> 
> I couldnt live back there but it is certianly unique, neither fully England nor Scotland in many ways and sufficiently isolated to retain characheristics that make it interesting. For Lundun dwellers, the space of the place can be interesting - land was cheap, so it has spread out alot with recent development , though I assume you will be mostly in the city centre.
> 
> ...


I was going to take the train out (to Bardon Mill), but (I'm doing a walk in the area) that would mean a ~40 minute walk there and back to get to somewhere on the walk and doing it backwards to avoid getting to the pub, where I aim to take sustenance, too early (like right at the beginning). I was going to combine the train and the early AD122 bus (which doesn't start as far east as Newcastle then), and then catch the bus all the way back...or I might have to catch it the other way to Haltwhiste and then catch the train from there back from there if I miss the last direct bus.


neonwilderness said:


> These might be of interest:
> 
> http://www.theheadofsteam.co.uk/newcastle-outlets-tilleys-bar-location-and-about-u/
> http://www.theheadofsteam.co.uk/gateshead/
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm there now. The room is a train spotter's wet dream. I have a direct view onto one end of the station and can see all the trains as they come in and out. 

Newcastle isn't like I thought it would be. I thought everyone here would be a Geordie and I'd be the odd one out, but I took a walk around, along the quayside, and across the Millenium Bridge and came across plenty of people who seemed to be from elsewhere: people who sounded like they were non-locals, Japenese tourists, people with cameras etc. 

I did (part of) Hadrian's Wall today. I got a bit scuppered at the start. I saw the steps going up Steel Rigg and i didn't like the look of them at all. I don't like heights and I couldnt see myself going up them without problems, especially having to contend with other people coming down too. Are they as precipitous as they look from the road?

I decided to take the path along the base of the escarpment and join the HW path further along. That did give me great views of it though. 

I visited Vindolanda and Housesteads along the way, and made use of the very useful AD122 bus. Had dinner in the covieniently place Twice Brewed pub too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2012)

The city centre has changed a lot in the past few years, it's a lot less like the old Geordie stereotype these days.  Whether that's a good or bad thing, I don't know 

I've never actually been along Steel Rigg despite my other half's parents only living a few miles north of there, but I know from other places along there that it can be a bit much when it's full of tourists.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 20, 2012)

I went in the Forth Hotel this evening.  I was but dubious when I turned intoI to the street it's in (it looked a bit rough), but it turned out to be a lovely pub - I might go back there again tomorrow - and just a few steps from the station, and therefore my hotel.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 21, 2012)

Went to the Baltic today. It was a bit disappointing tbh, especially compared to Tate Modern (in which I could, and have, spend several hours in). There were literally just 2 exhibits to see, and one being installed that you could view from a balcony. The lot could have barely filled one wing of one floor at the Tate. Disappointing for such a large building.

I did enjoy the view from the viewing gallery. I waited to see the bridge open. It was supposed to happen at 4.05. Come that time, and nothing. I waited and waited, and still nothing, so I went downstairs.

Oh, and I found the way they refer to their staff as a "crew" a bit irritating tbh. They're an art gallery not a ship. It's an awful Americanism; something I also noticed elsewhere.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2012)

The Baltic can be a bit hit and miss, sometimes they have quite a few things on, sometimes not.  Did you have a look in the Sage?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 21, 2012)

That great big glass bubble thing?  No.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah.  It's quite impressive from the inside, although I probably wouldn't make a special trip just to go there.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 21, 2012)

years ago I'd have been able to get a key to go up the monument at monument.

I can't now unfortunately, but if you have a time machine handy...


Forth used to be my regular sunday haunt, I kinda miss the place.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 21, 2012)

The City Guides open it occasionally. It wouldn't be for me though, me and exposed heights don't mix.

http://newcastlecityguides.org/guide/walks-2012/102-2/

I went on one of their general tours yesterday and it was great!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 24, 2012)

Start early on a Friday afternoon with a stroll around the Grainger Market followed by a pint or two in the Black Garter, then head over to the Newcastle Arms off Stowell Street for a good range of ales then stroll down Stowell Street itself onto Westgate Road and head to the Bodega for a bottle of Brown ale. Head back down Westgate Road towards the river and onto the Bridge Hotel for a swift one, head right on the old winding cobbled street that takes you down to the river and pop into the Crown Posada, head back up Dean Street and onto Grey Street taking a right hand turn down High Bridge (feel free to nip into the Bacchus) onto Pilgrim Street, turn right and head into The Market Lane (Monkey Bar) for a quick one. Head up Pilgrim Street towards Northumberland Street and nip into the Tyneside Cinema, head upstairs for a cheeky one, continue up Pilgrim and head right onto New Bridge Street turning left passed the Library and downstairs into Trillians for a cider & black, head back down New Bridge towards the Monument and get yourself into Greggs for a couple of Steak Bakes.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 24, 2012)

Too late, I came home on Friday.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2012)

sunnysidedown said:


> Start early on a Friday afternoon with a stroll around the Grainger Market *followed by a pint or two in the Black Garter*, then head over to the Newcastle Arms off Stowell Street for a good range of ales then stroll down Stowell Street itself onto Westgate Road and head to the Bodega for a bottle of Brown ale. Head back down Westgate Road towards the river and onto the Bridge Hotel for a swift one, head right on the old winding cobbled street that takes you down to the river and pop into the Crown Posada, head back up Dean Street and onto Grey Street taking a right hand turn down High Bridge (feel free to nip into the Bacchus) onto Pilgrim Street, turn right and head into The Market Lane (Monkey Bar) for a quick one. Head up Pilgrim Street towards Northumberland Street and nip into the Tyneside Cinema, head upstairs for a cheeky one, continue up Pilgrim and head right onto New Bridge Street turning left passed the Library and downstairs into Trillians for a cider & black, head back down New Bridge towards the Monument and get yourself into Greggs for a couple of Steak Bakes.


 
insanity


----------



## krink (Jul 4, 2012)

tell you where I love over that way, st mary's lighthouse in whitley bay. have to go at low tide though cos it's on an island. some toppa rock pools and you can gan up the inside of the lighthouse to the top.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.sundaysun.co.uk/news/nor...sites-among-top-dogging-spots-79310-31247967/


----------



## krink (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## sunnysidedown (Jul 6, 2012)

St Mary's lighthouse car park was known as _the shaggers_ back in the 80's.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 8, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> These might be of interest:
> 
> http://www.theheadofsteam.co.uk/newcastle-outlets-tilleys-bar-location-and-about-u/
> http://www.theheadofsteam.co.uk/gateshead/
> ...


Some cracking pubs there.

The Bacchus used to be my local when I worked round the corner in Grey Street, about a thousand years ago.

The landlord was a smashing bloke called John. After work on Saturday we'd be into the Bacchus for pints of Ayingerbrau (that was exotic then) and corned beef and onion rolls. Then the lad came in selling the Pink and after everyone had had plenty of beer the Sally Army bird would come in selling some paper or other and clean up all the small change in your pockets.

 Happy days.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 8, 2012)

The Bigg Market is fucked - this was 10.30 on a midweek night


There was one bar open after 10.30, here is the pricelist


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

I was up there recently playing the Cluny, and the having drinks at the Head of Steam after. I like Newcastle. 
































Newcastle photos: bridges, graffiti, bars, pigeon fanciers, night views and The Monochrome Set, April 2018


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> I was up there recently playing the Cluny, and the having drinks at the Head of Steam after. I like Newcastle.


Both decent boozers


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 25, 2018)

Cluny was a Whisky bottler and bond IIRC. The Bigg market is fucked now.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2020)

Some pics from my weekend trip:








































						Newcastle and Gateshead photos: Millennium and other bridges, River Tyne, rain and night time street scenes
					

Newcastle is a bloody great city, and The Monochrome Set always get a particularly raucous welcome when we visit, so it was a pleasure to be back this weekend, despite the rain.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Some pics from my weekend trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you had some proper northern weather 

The viaduct behind the Ship Inn is Ouseburn Viaduct btw.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2020)

when i was 10 , i climbed the entire length of the ouseburn railway bridge along the steelwork. my parents were mortified when i someone told them


----------

